# Tuned & Juiced...



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

Click on the folowing link:

http://users.pandora.be/Cyborg/tuned_and_juiced-1.wmv

Enjoy!

E10 8)


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: If only


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Excellent if at home.

Could be bad if viewed at work.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

sad question to ask.. but does anyone know the name of the track they use?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sounds like a sample of "White Lines" to me?

Just watched it again (to listen to the track, not to look at the boobs! honest) and its definately "White Lines" in the background.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

The computer programmer will have my vote that pulls that one off, no pun intended :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sounds like a sample of "White Lines" to me?
> 
> Just watched it again (to listen to the track, not to look at the boobs! honest) and its definately "White Lines" in the background.


white lines music but not the words


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've got the game but I've yet to figure out that track.

Definate sample of white lines and it sounds like Guru (Gang Starr) Rapping over it. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't know if it's on here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 68-0297423


----------

